# [2010] Dawn Beach Club/ II



## JMSH (Mar 10, 2010)

I see a new member for II is the Dawn Beach Club in St.Martin's. Anyone have any experience with this location? I assume that it is between the Westin and Oyster Bay? Is it on the beach or up on the side hill? ....anyone any help on this matter?


----------



## silverfox82 (Mar 10, 2010)

From what I can see it's actually part of the Westin.


----------



## Armada (Mar 13, 2010)

If you look at the Westin from the beach, the timeshare units are above and to the left of the hotel.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 13, 2010)

*More Info.*


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Mar 29, 2010)

We recently went to that Westin for lunch.  From what we saw, it was a nice place.  The pool area is really nice.   The beach is fine but not among the tops on the Island.  The Westin and Dawn beach seems a little out of the way.  I would certainly consider vacationing there.


----------



## JMSH (Mar 29, 2010)

pgnewarkboy said:


> We recently went to that Westin for lunch.  From what we saw, it was a nice place.  The pool area is really nice.   The beach is fine but not among the tops on the Island.  The Westin and Dawn beach seems a little out of the way.  I would certainly consider vacationing there.



Yes I know where the Westin hotel is and Dawn Beach..we have stayed at Oyster Bay in the past. What appears to be new is the timeshare units that are now associated with the Westin.


----------



## DAA (Mar 29, 2010)

How is Oyster Bay?  I have read both good and bad reviews. Which resort would you recommend in st Martin?


----------



## JMSH (Mar 29, 2010)

I very much liked Oyster Bay..you must remember that because you are trading into it via II and you don't own there you are probaby not going to get an ocean view room, but that should not be too important to you. Dawn Beach is very nice and you are right on the border of the French and Dutch side. The Westin down the beach has a terrific Sunday Brunch. You will need a car if you want to experience St.Martin's.


----------



## pharmgirl (May 1, 2011)

thinking of renting a 3 BR at Dawn Beach Club, anyone have any experience at the TS? lots of reviews for the westin hotel that seems to be on the same property.  Guess the TS isn't a starwood


----------



## RumseyStreet (May 1, 2011)

While I can't speak to the timeshare, I stayed at the hotel portion of the Westin a couple years ago and would go back in a heartbeat.  Beautiful beach (with great snorkeling just offshore), nice pool, friendly staff and though a little out of the way compared to other resorts on the island, centrally located and an easy drive just about anywhere you want to go.


----------



## gravitar (May 5, 2011)

The timeshare has access to the facilities of the Westin but is not really a part of it. If I recall correctly, the developer was originally selling these as apartments, etc. however, with the economic conditions at least one building was converted to timeshares. 

I have  stayed in the Hotel and it is nice, as is the service. I will be at  the Dawn Beach Club in September. I believe that a few others from here will be there this fall as well

Steve


----------



## dms1709 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Opinions*

I just got an exchange for next year, so would be interested in anyone's thoughts about Dawn Beach Club.  Should I keep it or let it go?

Donna


----------



## brigechols (Oct 15, 2011)

Not one review posted?! Come on Tuggers who exchanged into Dawn Beach Club. Please post a review in the TUG resort database.


----------



## gravitar (Oct 16, 2011)

I was there in mid September. I will post something shortly. Westin5Star was there earlier this month as well

Steve


----------



## pharmgirl (Dec 11, 2011)

any comments? going there is late march, hope it is nice


----------



## Eildon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Comments*

Dawn Beach Club in owned by (forgotten) who has over 50hotels world wide including several Marroitts. DBC is managed by Westin except for time share sales. It is in appeance the same as other Westin's in design and quality. I have 3 Westin Time shares and this is my favorite.


----------



## Eildon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Location*

DBC is close to Oyster Pond. It is on the beach. It is not on the hillside. It is a quiet location with a pleasant beach from where you can go to Oyster Pond but over a few rocks. I have been going to St Maarten every year since 1992.
Do I like the resort? Yes: better than any other Westin I own.


----------



## Eildon (Dec 30, 2011)

*Dawn Beach Club*

I am an Owner at DBC. It is a Westin Managed property except for time share sales. It is on the beach close to Oyster Pond. I own 3 other Westin properties, bower we prefer DBC better than the ones near Palm Springs or Lagunamar. We have been going to StMaarten every year since 1992.


----------



## longhi (Jan 8, 2012)

*Dawn Beach Club*

We just bought a time share there last year, and it was wonderful. We are going there again in March. Everything there is a little pricey, but everything else is wonderful. We rented a car and didn't have a problem.


----------



## dms1709 (Jan 23, 2012)

*questions*

I have a unit reserved and it says it is three bedrooms, two kings and one with two twins.  Can two adults use the bedroom with the two twins, or is it more suitable for two children.  I am looking to travel with 6 adults.

Thank You

Donna


----------



## jjluhman (Feb 4, 2012)

dms-
What did you use to exchange in?  I am considering placing a request for April 2013.

Has anyone else exchanged into this resort?  What time frame, and what did you use to exchange? 

Thanks!


----------



## mmnj2603 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am a new owner at DBC, it is a very nice resort with new units and the amenities of the Westin.  We were there on our honeymoon and had a great time.  The pool is excellent and its right on the beach.  Can't wait to go back next year.


----------



## dallas-ca (Apr 20, 2012)

We purchased there in 2010, and stayed for the week.  Very nice property, rooms are spacious, well equipped.  it is less than 100 yards to the beach, and you have access to all of the Westin amenities.

Will be back there next month with the family, hope is at as wonderful in May as it was in December.


----------



## pharmgirl (Apr 20, 2012)

we were at Dawn Beach timeshare for a week mid April.  The 3 BR condo was beautiful, we were on top floor and all condos face the ocean. Think westin developed dawn Beach TS, next to Westin Dawn Beach although it doesn't trade with other westin timeshares.  Looks like a Westin - heavenly bed, same type of bathrooms, kitchens, very good quality. Big parking garage. No separate TS lobby, etc, all check ins are at hotel.  On first sight, you see huge concrete hotel garage,  bad architecture since entrance is hidden behind this ugly garage.  Once inside the hotel is fine, small casino but luckily you do not need to walk through casino to get to restaurants, shops, etc [dislike Vegas hotels needing to walk through casinos to get to rest of hotel].
Read some reviews about TS salespeople, they approach you but just say thanks not interested and it's fine.

 Some units on left side might have hotel blocking some of the view.  Very friendly people at check in [4pm] cleaners, concierge,etc  Cleaning women changed towels daily, mid week changed sheets, tidied

Beach and pool are lovely, wide sandy beach with gently swells, there is a reef about 200 yards out that breaks waves so water is gentle.  Restuarant by pool is fine, nice indoor/outdoor restaurant with good buffets

We did not care for the island however, scrubby not lots of trees, etc, saw one nice community on Orient beach, fairly close by.  Not impressed with either dutch or french side, shops in Phillipsburg on beach were nice but behind a dreary bunch of stores.  If you want to go to restaurants after dark it might be difficult since we didn't like the roads, winding and narrow, bumpy, potholes

Grocery store Grand Marche about 15 to 20 minutes away, big selection, prices were pretty cheap.
In short, TS was lovely, island was not our preference


----------

